# project



## rogerbiddy (Apr 13, 2008)

ah little project for some students I want to kno if I going right could you give me some schematic or wiring diagram for this.
Normally the pilot is energised
Pushbutton 1 operates lamp 1 only(pilot light stays on)
Pushbutton 2 operates both lamp 1 & 2 in parallel and turns off the pilot
Pushing both pushbutton will operate both lamps in parallel and turn off the pilot.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

rogerbiddy said:


> ah little project for some students I want to kno if I going right could you give me some schematic or wiring diagram for this.
> Normally the pilot is energised
> Pushbutton 1 operates lamp 1 only(pilot light stays on)
> Pushbutton 2 operates both lamp 1 & 2 in parallel and turns off the pilot
> Pushing both pushbutton will operate both lamps in parallel and turn off the pilot.


 

You have students?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

We don't really answer homework questions here. Nice try, though.


----------



## stars13bars2 (Jun 1, 2009)

What do you mean Marc, times are tough. I'll answer it for $100.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

profile says he's an industrial wireman. where do you work ?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds like someone has homework in his industrial mod and wants a quick answer.:laughing:


----------

